# Kestrel / Silverline - The Same ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Are the kestrel and silverline cheap/value rotarys actually the same unit ?

if not, whats the differences


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Been looking at both these units recently as decided to get a rotary.

Apparently they are the same unit, however those you have used both say the Kestral is slightly lighter than the Silverstorm and a bit quieter (maybe due to slightly different gears??)

I'm going for the Silverstorm as it'll do as a starting point in the world of Rotary and it comes with a 3yr guarantee. Plus by the time you add backing pads to these the cost starts adding up.

If you do a search there’s a good review of the Kestral SIM180 on here somewhere, with a video of it in action.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The button has a different function, too.

On the Kestrel, the button on the side of the trigger can be pushed in to keep the machine ON. With the Silverline, the button has to be pushed in to start the polisher - pulling the trigger will not start the machine without the button pushed in. On the Silverline it does NOT function to keep the machine on.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm looking at these two aswell and not sure which one to get.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

SamurI said:


> Been looking at both these units recently as decided to get a rotary.
> 
> Apparently they are the same unit, however those you have used both say the Kestral is slightly lighter than the Silverstorm and a bit quieter (maybe due to slightly different gears??)
> 
> ...


i had both and the Kestrel and IMO is a better machine,as mentioned a bit lighter and quieter,as for the silverline warranty take it with a pinch of salt,my mate own's a motor factor shop,and sell the silverline range,and there are a few back in for warranty,but silverline dont seem to want to take them back for warranty,and the polisher doesent seem to last,although myself and a few other's could have been unlucky.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I found the lack of "click to keep on" control on the trigger button tiring on the Silverline. I don't like to have to hold the trigger in all the time. I was very happy to get back to my Kestrel.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> i had both and the Kestrel and IMO is a better machine,as mentioned a bit lighter and quieter,as for the silverline warranty take it with a pinch of salt,my mate own's a motor factor shop,and sell the silverline range,and there are a few back in for warranty,but silverline dont seem to want to take them back for warranty,and the polisher doesent seem to last,although myself and a few other's could have been unlucky.


Which model of silverline did you have ?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Better quality longer lead on the SIM-180's also. The Silverline is about a meter the SIM-180 3 meters.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

liam99 said:


> Which model of silverline did you have ?


i had the orange coloured one,sorry cant remember the exact name


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Orca said:


> I found the lack of "click to keep on" control on the trigger button tiring on the Silverline. I don't like to have to hold the trigger in all the time. I was very happy to get back to my Kestrel.


Yup, this really is crucial if you are machining more than one panel at a time.

:thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Seems to be a lot of rubbish sprouted on this thread.

I can confirm the new 'Silverstorm' polisher from Silverline has a 2.5meter cable not 1 meter as said above.

Also the weights are approx. the same as can be seen here;



















Never had a problem with warranties with Silverline. In fact silverline make it extremely easy. Customers can do it all online. Kestrel are yet to offer this service or a 3 year warranty.

Both machines feature a 1200w 50hz motor, the Silverline has soft start and speeds from 900-3000. The Kestrel also features a soft start and boasts speeds from 800-3000. Not that I can tell the difference between the two at low speed.

As mentioned above the Kestrel does feature a trigger lock. Basically the machines are very similar and as I understand it they both come out of the same factory in China.

Matt


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well that's me told off for sprouting rubbish,and in my previous post i was referring to the orange coloured silverline,and as also stated"in my opinion the kestrel seemed lighter and quieter than the orange one",and as for the warranty,i dont know what the issue's were,but they didnt seem to helpful,and that is according to the fella who own's the shop,and that's why i bought the Kestrel,if both machines are very simular,then why is there over £25 of a difference between them?


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Dont get more definative proof than that!!!

There is another difference though....the Silverstorm is blue/black!

Its the 3 year warranty and the cheaper price that swayed it for me.

Nice to see the box of bubble gum ready and waiting for my order i need to place when i get 5mins at home!! :wave:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> Well that's me told off for sprouting rubbish,and in my previous post i was referring to the orange coloured silverline,and as also stated"in my opinion the kestrel seemed lighter and quieter than the orange one",and as for the warranty,i dont know what the issue's were,but they didnt seem to helpful,and that is according to the fella who own's the shop,and that's why i bought the Kestrel,if both machines are very simular,then why is there over £25 of a difference between them?


Sorry Paul, my post wasn't aimed at anyone in particular. 

I asked myself the same question regarding the price difference - this is why we now only stock the Silverline.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice to hear your views Mat!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

liam99 said:


> Thanks for everybodys input, Silverline it is then.


Really? Gosh! Okay ...


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Seems to be a lot of rubbish sprouted on this thread.
> 
> I can confirm the new 'Silverstorm' polisher from Silverline has a 2.5meter cable not 1 meter as said above.
> 
> Matt


Matt, have you actually seen the SIM-180 leads. It could be you have a really old one?

I'll say it again the lead on the Silverstorm is like a kettle lead in comparison and a meter shorter which makes a big difference when you are trying to hook it over your shoulder.

Also the lack of trigger lock makes it very difficult to use in comparison.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

7MAT said:


> Sorry Paul, my post wasn't aimed at anyone in particular.
> 
> I asked myself the same question regarding the price difference - this is why we now only stock the Silverline.


Mat,were there issue's with the orange coloured polisher,is this why they brought out the new silverstorm range,maybe to compete with the Kestrel,as your a trader then you have to know your onion's,so to speak,so in your opinion is the new silverstorm and the Kestrel indentical,both look's and performance,but just a different sticker,if so i would purchase a siverstorm as a second machine,as the price difference is very appealing:thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Matt, have you actually seen the SIM-180 leads. It could be you have a really old one?
> 
> I'll say it again the lead on the Silverstorm is like a kettle lead in comparison and a meter shorter which makes a big difference when you are trying to hook it over your shoulder.
> 
> Also the lack of trigger lock makes it very difficult to use in comparison.


Tim

I measured the lead yesterday when I took the above pictures from brand new stock that was only delivered this week and can confirm the lead is 2.5 meters. The Silverline polisher is a fast mover for us.

Matt


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> Mat,were there issue's with the orange coloured polisher,is this why they brought out the new silverstorm range,maybe to compete with the Kestrel,as your a trader then you have to know your onion's,so to speak,so in your opinion is the new silverstorm and the Kestrel indentical,both look's and performance,but just a different sticker,if so i would purchase a siverstorm as a second machine,as the price difference is very appealing:thumb:


The Silverline and Kestrel are basically the same machine as mentioned above.

I believe the Kestrel to be a slighlty higher spec machine and the Silverline to be the better value machine.

I understand that the older orange and blue machines were great sellers for Silverline but have been updated with this newer model. The new model is much better for automotive use as it will not bog down keeping an even rate of RPM's when applying pressure.

Matt


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

so is the only difference the trigger lock ?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Orca said:


> I found the lack of "click to keep on" control on the trigger button tiring on the Silverline. I don't like to have to hold the trigger in all the time. I was very happy to get back to my Kestrel.


Slightly bodged solution I put in place is a very fat elastic band.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> Slightly bodged solution I put in place is a very fat elastic band.


lol, hopefully just around the trigger and not to hold your finger on it!! :car:


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I received my Silverline from Amazon about an hour ago and I think its a rediculous bargain at £30.86 delivered (currently)

The unit seems very well made, certainly a good deal more sturdy than my old UDM. The cord I have is 2.5mtrs long.

As it turns out the plug, which is a euro to UK adaptor case had the top pin missing, snapped off in the box. So I rang Amazon who swiftly credited my account with a £10 refund, all of which took about a 2 minute phone call. I was impressed to say the least. 
So i ordered another adaptor off the bay for £1.79 meaning that my particular unit cost a total of £22.65 which I find quite comical!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> Slightly bodged solution I put in place is a very fat elastic band.


Now theres a plan.....do amazon sell elastic bands:lol: Ive just ordered mine and was thinking of putting tape round the trigger which i suppose would more than likely end in tears!
Phil


----------

